# 16G rear brake question?



## atlanticcentral (May 20, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here but not new to Gravely's. My dad had a model L in the early 60's which I learned use at a young age, then an 812. He's gone, but the L still cut grass for my Uncle.

Anyway, I have a 1996 16G and want to know if anyone has experiance with putting rear wheel brake kits on these?

Seems there are several versions of the rear brakes for the G and 8000.

Will the older style kit work on the newest G with the pedal direction control and left side brake?

And, does anyone have either style of brake kit they want to sell? Or who might have one?

Sheldon


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sheldon! Pictures would be a big help for our Gravely experts out there, me not included!


----------

